# Pub Quiz Night - Monday, 26th July 2010



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Back by popular demand:

Date: Monday, 26th July 2010
Venue: Crown & Lion, Byblos Hotel, Tecom
Time: 8:00pm onwards

I'm guessing the regulars will be there and newbies more than welcome to join!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

We are now recruiting Geordies....:clap2::clap2::clap2:...you get free brnuch for two


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

me me me!!
more info plz on this? u guys just catch up and hang around? would love to join..


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

me me me!!
more info plz on this? u guys just catch up and hang around? would love to join..:clap2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

xdude said:


> me me me!!
> more info plz on this? u guys just catch up and hang around? would love to join..



no :

not that easy....we raise fund too...everybody should pay 50 too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xdude said:


> me me me!!
> more info plz on this? u guys just catch up and hang around? would love to join..:clap2:


Are you smart? If so, how smart? And are you Geordie? Because we already have an over-supply of those! 
We're kidding around...you are more than welcome to join us. Details are on the first post of this thread. See you next monday!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Americans allowed? I can answer scientific questions or things that borrow off that field... other then that, I am of little assistance I am afraid. But I might make the difference in getting a few right that no other team shall


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

This sounds like fun but what is a "Geordie"?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It's a dialect of English, so to say when we are talking about it in this manner. Its like saying southern 'bama english. Deep deep back woods type south and how its like a different language as well as culture. Same type of concept.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It's a dialect of English, so to say when we are talking about it in this manner. Its like saying southern 'bama english. Deep deep back woods type south and how its like a different language as well as culture. Same type of concept.


Well see as I am originally am from Arkansas and I see you are from Texas I guess we fit right in....LOL


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

you related then?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

A small digesion from the topic apologies....

Geordies hail from the far north-east of England, in fact any further north-east and you are either wet, or in Scotland. The Geordie is most commonly found in Newcastle-upon-Tyne and the banks on the Tyne and its environs, and can be found drinking bottle's of "Newcastle Brown Ale" aka. "Newkie Broon" aka "A Bottle of Dog".

The Geordie is of course not to be mistaken for the similarly sounding, (at least to the untrained ear), Teesiders about 20-30 miles away, in and around Sunderland, sometimes known as Mackem's. Mistaking one for the other on a Sat'dee Neet will at best cost you several pints at worst a trip to casualty. 

A pretty good example of what to expect.






Famous Geordies: Cheryl Cole-Tweedy, and of course Andy Capp

Ha'way!
H-B-H
:focus:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> Well see as I am originally am from Arkansas and I see you are from Texas I guess we fit right in....LOL


Actually a military brat, so from nowhere or everywhere, depending how you look at it. No accent for me.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I lost my southern draw a long time ago as well.. I left Arkansas when I was 21 which was over 2 decades ago and have been wondering the planet since....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I had better start taking some smart pills or lay off the grog on the weekend.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> I had better start taking some smart pills or lay off the grog on the weekend.


Lots of British trivia questions Stewy, with a few international ones thrown in. Don't worry.....I'll share my smart pills with you!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There were a few that the outsiders were useful for... So the more diverse the team, the better (but we still need to load up on britts on our team as well Pammy!!! )


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There were a few that the outsiders were useful for... So the more diverse the team, the better (but we still need to load up on britts on our team as well Pammy!!! )


Well I'm hoping we can stick with the same team as the last time. We just need to find Scott....who knows where Scott is?? :confused2:
Stewy you can join us...we're more multinational!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Well I'm hoping we can stick with the same team as the last time. We just need to find Scott....who knows where Scott is?? :confused2:
> Stewy you can join us...we're more multinational!


Ahh... we can have a few more of the expatforum group join us as well... and maybe some that were on the loosing expatforum group wants to change sides, I bet you would be open to that as well 

Shall be a good time this next week coming up. I say we get there earlier and share a few drinks prior


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ahh... we can have a few more of the expatforum group join us as well... and maybe some that were on the loosing expatforum group wants to change sides, I bet you would be open to that as well
> 
> Shall be a good time this next week coming up. I say we get there earlier and share a few drinks prior


The more the merrier!! 
Can't get there early though cos of mommy duties!  But I'm sure everyone else will be there. I'll be a latecomer for this one.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Well I'm hoping we can stick with the same team as the last time. We just need to find Scott....who knows where Scott is?? :confused2:
> Stewy you can join us...we're more multinational!


Scott lives in my area..Shall start a house to house search for him???lane: he is an asset...shouldnt lose him!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I cant make it as I am now back in geordieland, I can text Scott and try and get him along, will be back for the 2nd August if invited!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

skibanff said:


> I cant make it as I am now back in geordieland, I can text Scott and try and get him along, will be back for the 2nd August if invited!!!


Skibanff, you are *always* invited!  We will have one on 2nd August just for you.
Hope you are enjoying your time back home!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Skibanff, you are *always* invited!  We will have one on 2nd August just for you.
> Hope you are enjoying your time back home!



Pam is that your Dog?!?!?....that avatar really doesnt match your cool character...

ehhmmm:focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> Pam is that your Dog?!?!?....that avatar really doesnt match your cool character...
> 
> ehhmmm:focus:


Yup! That's my wonderful dog *Ray*!!    
He looks mean but is a real softie!!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Pamela, it is lovely to be home my daughters 19th birthday today.
Will look forward to the quiz on the 2nd of August.
I think Scott will be there to keep up the geordie contingent!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

skibanff said:


> Thanks Pamela, it is lovely to be home my daughters 19th birthday today.
> Will look forward to the quiz on the 2nd of August.
> I think Scott will be there to keep up the geordie contingent!!


Wow..Happy birthdaaaaaaaay to your daughter:clap2::clap2::clap2:...you should have brought her here for her birthday...we would have thrown a biiiiiiiig party then:clap2:


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

She will be here in September to meet the mad bunch!!!!
Good luck on Monday night


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

May I join in please? All I'm bringing is a good old case of wanting to make friends... tho i just might have to bum a few of the smart pills from anyone willing to share


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> May I join in please? All I'm bringing is a good old case of wanting to make friends... tho i just might have to bum a few of the smart pills from anyone willing to share


Sure you may. The invitation is open to everyone on the forum. Details are on this thread. See you on Monday!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i also msgd u about the movie thing... would u open to me tagging along on any other movie-nights u guys might organise?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumping this back up to the first page. Also, I won't be able to make it to the quiz night tomorrow. So hope you all have a wonderful time! 
Can't wait to hear all about it Tuesday morning!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Due to technical issues I wont make it either. 
Everyone have fun :ranger:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Who is gonna do the bingo?

I will be there about 8.30pm:clap2:




shinny_girl said:


> Due to technical issues I wont make it either.
> Everyone have fun :ranger:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Lord! That's my future, isn't it? BINGO!! 
Anyway, if everyone's going, then I don't want to miss out on the fun, so I just might show up, but a little late!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Bingo yes its the future for you, if Skibanff remembers he is bringing you back your very own "dobber"

anyone else coming along, newbies welcome, PM me or just turn up and look for the forum geeky types


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Bingo yes its the future for you, if Skibanff remembers he is bringing you back your very own "dobber"
> 
> anyone else coming along, newbies welcome, PM me or just turn up and look for the forum geeky types


Oh no...that's for Shiny girl! I have my very own, only I call it by a different name! 
And I thought it was spelt dauber...you are all terrible!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Good Lord! That's my future, isn't it? BINGO!!
> 
> Thats a worry if Bingo is your future.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord! That's my future, isn't it? BINGO!!
> ...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> stewart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being so positive Stewy!  I can just feel those bingo arms (or wings :confused2: ) growing on me!!!
> ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> LIKE THESE;
> 
> View attachment 2431



Oh you so funny, aren't you?!! You've just scarred me for life!!!:eek2:


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Is anyone going to this tonight?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup. A few of us are confirmed.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Yup. A few of us are confirmed.


Cool, was a bit worried there'd be no one else there!! See you later


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope you all have a good night


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Not such a good result tonight, although we did win the Bingo:clap2:

The team missed the quizmeister.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for a wonderful evening guys! To those who couldn't join us...you missed a wonderful bottle of red wine that we won with Bingo!!


----------



## Ajay1 (Jul 23, 2010)

hmmmm had fun ???!!!!!! hope we did not missed much ....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Not such a good result tonight, although we did win the Bingo:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause I could not make it to dazzle you all with brilliance


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

stewart said:


> Thats cause I could not make it to dazzle you all with brilliance


Well come out and dazzle up!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Did the winning team guess the correct number at the end?
The jackpot was up to 1,000 dhs I believe...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The jackpot's gone up to Dhs 1,500!! Are you all interested in going next week? If yes, then someone please put up a thread!


----------

